# Sew knitting on sewing machine?



## MochaJoe (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, can you sew your knitting on a sewing machine instead of by hand? I'm making cell phone covers that are lined and the lining is holding with the sewing by hand. 
Has anyone ever done it on the machine? 
MochaJoe


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

(((((((( i've read not long ago on forum that someone did just that - it was a sweater, too, I believe.

Donna Rae )))))))))


MochaJoe said:


> Hi, can you sew your knitting on a sewing machine instead of by hand? I'm making cell phone covers that are lined and the lining is holding with the sewing by hand.
> Has anyone ever done it on the machine?
> MochaJoe


----------



## MochaJoe (Feb 1, 2011)

That would make it so much easier, and sturdier. I wonder if I need any special attachments. I hope not!


----------



## GrannyKnits (Jan 29, 2011)

If, when you knit sweaters, you make steeks, they are sewn nowadays by machine before cutting the steeks open.
I don't see why you couldn't sew your items too.


----------



## MochaJoe (Feb 1, 2011)

What are steeks?
I think I'm going to try on something I'm not very attached to. Then, if it doesn't work, I won't be out a whole lot of work.


----------



## GrannyKnits (Jan 29, 2011)

MochaJoe said:


> What are steeks?
> I think I'm going to try on something I'm not very attached to. Then, if it doesn't work, I won't be out a whole lot of work.


Here is a link to Lucy Neatby's site with an explanation--
http://www.lucyneatby.com/tbsteek.html


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Most sewing machines aren't set up for this and I personally wouldn't do it.....however...in order for it to turn out neat, I would suggest using an "even feed pressure foot". All in all, I think it would be more time consuming to set up a machine (tension, foot, change to a heavyweight needle) than it would be to just stitch it by hand.


----------



## MochaJoe (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded to my question. I guess I'll be sewing by hand for now!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, I'm thinking it's best to stick to sewing by hand. I tried the machine and boy what a mess.... Good luck!


----------



## willow547 (Feb 5, 2011)

I would think that you can sew a knitted item on a sewing machine. How else could you put in a zipper? I used to sew items on the sewing machine but I put tissue paper on top first and sewed through that. I remember using a lot of pins and I haven't wanted to put a zipper in any sweaters since.


----------



## JeanA (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, I have sewn knitted sweaters. Sewn shoulder seams look much neater. I have also sewn side seams to join front and
back knitted pieces of a sweater. I do not do this with every
garment but it does work. Very loose machine stitches.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, you can sew sweaters on a sewing machine. As JeanA has said, you must use a very loose tension. You MUST also use some kind of stabilizer under and on top of the work. Tissue paper, like the kind for a present works ok for underneath, but for the top where you must see what you are doing, there is a product that Sulky makes that is a clear melt-away (or tear-away) plastic. You must also be sure to use a stretch stitch. And be sure to remove the stabilizer after sewing. 

It's MUCH more work and expense to sew the seams.


----------



## MochaJoe (Feb 1, 2011)

Yikes! I'll say. Hmmm, wouldn't it be nice if someone invented a way to do it that was easier and not (potentially) as much money.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I sewed a zipper in a sweater made for my husband. The sweater was made using two strands of worsted weight yarn so is quite thick. Add the zipper to that and I was worried it wouldn't work. It did work. The zipper was on top and that way the feet didn't catch in the yarn. The yarn didn't seem to bother the feed dogs either. I used a mechanical Elnita sewing machine that is not heavy duty and went very slow.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

the dale of norway sweather instruction tell you to knit in round and when you are finished to make to rows of machine stitches where the sleeve will go. then you cut between the rows and have a hole for the sleeve. the first time i did this is was sure the it would unravel. it worked great. i belong to a knitting group and a new member was working on a sweater back and i noticed it was going to be too wide. we got out the sewing machine and ran two rows down the one side and cut it to fit then she finished it as directed. bonni


----------



## Corina (Jan 23, 2011)

I would think a serger would work great on knitted items.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I really have to try this. Won't the yarn get tangled at all in the needle? Do you have to use a certain size needle on the sewing machine? I sure need to learn how to do this.... Thanks


----------



## Nandan (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, I have even sewn crocheted items as well. I use a slightly looser tension with a narrow zig zag stitch and do not use any tissue or stabilizers; use a standard foot. I use the zipper foot without problems when inserting zippers. I've also sewn bottons on my machine. Don't be afraid - it will work. Also, when threading the machine, be sure that the pressure foot is up....it avoids the knarly nasty birds nests knots that can form in the bobbin area. Good luck.


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nandan said:


> Yes, I have even sewn crocheted items as well. I use a slightly looser tension with a narrow zig zag stitch and do not use any tissue or stabilizers; use a standard foot. I use the zipper foot without problems when inserting zippers. I've also sewn bottons on my machine. Don't be afraid - it will work. Also, when threading the machine, be sure that the pressure foot is up....it avoids the knarly nasty birds nests knots that can form in the bobbin area. Good luck.


I agree, most machines have directions for knit fabrics. I use a longer zig zag stitch length, loosen my tension, sometimes I lower the feed dogs and go slower. Never had a problem. No more or less machine setup than garment sewing. Especially no more work on a machine that is just collecting dust as a lot are. Go for it, and Google or do YOUtube for a demo if you still need a hand.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Debbie I do a lot of cut and sew jerseys and if you have an overlocker - perfect but if you have a sewing machine just as good. You can use a small zigzag stitch or if you have an overlocking stitch on your sewing machine, you can use that. It does a perfect job. Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi MochaJoe I directed my reply to Debbie instead of to you. Sewing machine as the others have confirmed, works well. Lynette


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

debbie1 said:


> I really have to try this. Won't the yarn get tangled at all in the needle? Do you have to use a certain size needle on the sewing machine? I sure need to learn how to do this.... Thanks


Industrial sewing machines and servers at used on almost all commercial knitwear, including the very expensive knit suits and dresses at department stores like Nieman Marcus and Macys. There have been many books written, and some videos made about cut and sew for knits.

Use a rolling presser foot if you can find one for your sewing machine. Get some ball point needles, which are made for knits. Use a longer stitch length, and loosen the tension. Some sewing machines have built-in stitches for sewing on knit fabric. Check your manual to see if your sewing machine does. Practice sewing on your swatches.

I don't use my sewing machine to assemble knits because it stopped working several years ago, and I'd rather buy yarn than another sewing machine.


----------



## potterylover (May 11, 2013)

bonbarnie said:


> the dale of norway sweather instruction tell you to knit in round and when you are finished to make to rows of machine stitches where the sleeve will go. then you cut between the rows .
> 
> I didn't know Dale of Norway sold patterns for sweaters. Where would you find them?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

potterylover said:


> bonbarnie said:
> 
> 
> > the dale of norway sweather instruction tell you to knit in round and when you are finished to make to rows of machine stitches where the sleeve will go. then you cut between the rows .
> ...


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

I frequently do a "cut and sew" neckline on my machine knit items. Later I started doing all armholes that way too. I do use tearaway interfacing. I use a straight stitch for the first pass & a small zig-zag next just in case the straight stitch breaks from the stretch. 

Fitting is more foolproof this way. I let the machine do what it does best - make yards of fabric - and finish off with sewing. Ive even done it in 4 color jacquard & it holds quite well. 

However, I always use my regular sewing machine. I tried the serger once (a cheap one, I admit) and the knit fabric poked down under the needle(s) plate & got all tangled. I had to cut everything - fabric & all - to get it loose. Then the serger wouldnt work. A looper & some other stuff got bent. More from the extraction than the sewing. 

I use an old workhorse Montgomery ward 1960s zigzag machine to do this. It handles the bulk with no problem. I have not even tried the Singers (201-2 or 401a 99 or 1425). I already know they dont handle bulk as well as the MW. 

If one could get by with only straight stitch, one of the treadles would be even better. But no zig zag. (I have one of those old zigzag attachments & it is a total joke even on ideal fabric). 

My mach. Knit fabric is probably thinner than your hand knit. So Id say go ahead & sew it. But dont try it on a machine that has not already proven itself to be quite rugged.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

Pealark said:


> I frequently do a "cut and sew" neckline on my machine knit items. Later I started doing all armholes that way too. I do use tearaway interfacing. I use a straight stitch for the first pass & a small zig-zag next just in case the straight stitch breaks from the stretch.
> 
> Fitting is more foolproof this way. I let the machine do what it does best - make yards of fabric - and finish off with sewing. Ive even done it in 4 color jacquard & it holds quite well.
> 
> ...


I agree, and I've felt that pain with the serger!
The serger is excellent with knit fabric but not with knitted 'fabric' or yardage, from what I tried.
My experience sewing knitting is limited to a few experiments but attaching a zip is relatively easy as you are only dealing with one layer of the knitting and attaching it to a stable fabric. Connecting two layers of knitting is a bit different it has it's own mind. It takes a lot of care to get it matched and convince it to stay that way but once that's done a machine will do the job just fine, taking whatever precautions to protect the machine. Each machine is different, my old Janone plows through layers but I'll use some tissue to prevent nightmares.

Try it and see, it might work great for you. At least you'll know


----------



## Pealark (Oct 2, 2016)

I will try that. Thanks


----------



## TNPetters (Dec 6, 2018)

I've machine sewn some of my knitted items and it's worked well. I was careful to not stretch the knitting. I use the regular pressure foot and either a straight stitch at 2.5 or a zigzag stitch. I knit mostly in sport weight and baby sport weight.


----------

